# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  > [Ζητείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Μητρική LGA 775 (Gigabyte, MSI κτλ) DDR3 8GB ζητείται

## tzitzikas

Ζητείται μητρική  LGA 775  (πλήρως λειτουργική) κατά προτίμηση Gigabyte που να δέχεται μνήμες DDR3  κατά προτίμηση (εναλλακτικά DDR2). Να έχει περασμένη έκδοση Bios που να υποστηρίζει (χωρίς να χρειάζεται αναβάθμιση) τον Core 2 Quad Q6600 G0 slacr 2.40 GHz. Ιδανικά να έχει 4 slots για RAM. Εναλλακτικά MSI. Τιμή ως 25 ευρώ (ανάλογα την μητρική) και να έχει και το back panel I/O.  Επίσης αν βρεθεί η μητρική ζητούνται και μνήμες DDR3 4GB για 2 slot ή 2GB για 4 slot (σύνολο 4GB ή 8GB) που να υποστηρίζονται απο την μητρική. (χωρίς OC) Κατα προτίμηση απο Θεσσαλονίκη, χέρι με χέρι για να αποφύγω ταχυδρομεία

----------

